# Newbie - smoking on a recent Weber gas grill...?



## jdelage (Sep 29, 2015)

All,

Hello from Seattle. 

I would like to smoke on our Weber Summit grill. I tried to smoke a small brisket last week-end, and it was a disaster (it took much longer than 1 1/2hr / lb at 225).

I have a few general questions:

1) What is the best way to smoke for several hours in such a gas grill? Our grill has a box for wood chips, and it works great, but quite quickly the wood chip have converted into charcoal and there's no easy way to remove the charcoal pieces & replace them with fresh wood chips.

2) Should I expect the temperature to fluctuate as the wood chip start and finish smoking?

3) My experience from last week was that I could maintain a temp of 225 by having only the wood box burner on, at a low setting. Is that consistent with other people's experience?

Thanks all!

Joss


----------



## tcuncle (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a Summit S-670, I do not recommend trying to smoke brisket on it.  The cook time is way to long, and for true smoking the grill is awful.  I have had some limited success with Ribs.  I use some weber alunimum pans with wood chunks covered in foil, with some holes poked in them.

I removed the grates, put in larger aluminum pans with water in them, and slow cook them.  The problem with trying to smoke anything on this grill, is the construction of it.  It is great for grilling, and limited for anything smoking.  With my method of smoking on it, I can maintain about 230-280 grill temp across all burners (some fluctuation).  

I just purchased a Weber Smokey Mountain 18.5 a few days ago.  I seasoned/dry ran it a couple of times to get used to controlling temp.  It is a rock-steady setup.  There are tons of forums on using the WSM, and for the 300 bucks, It will save you a ton of time and headache over trying to use the Summit for the same thing.  You can't even get in the ball park with smoking on the Summit as you can with the WSM.

r/w


----------



## ubbo002 (Nov 28, 2015)

No question regarding the WSM. I also have the 18.5" and it is amazing. Make the leap.  This is the turkey I just finished up.  













image.jpeg



__ ubbo002
__ Nov 28, 2015


----------



## jdelage (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks all.  We ended up getting a PBC. I have done a few racks of St Louis ribs, a brisket (21lbs before trimming!), and the Thanksgiving turkey. It works great.


----------

